# Clear Channel CEO: More Regulations for Sat Radio



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

The leader of the nation's largest radio station conglomerate said this week that his biggest competition - satellite radio - should abide by stiffer regulations.

Mark Mays, president and CEO of Clear Channel Communications, told a gathering at the Progress and Freedom Foundation that traditional radio "faces more competitive threats than at any other time in our history. And none of these threats are crippled by the at-times suffocating regulations that stifle free radio."

Mays voiced support for House legislation that he said recognizes satellite radio, "which has no obligation to the public interest, as a national, not a local, programming service." He added, "It sends a clear signal that free radio will not be undermined or put at risk as the bearer of the public interest in our local communities."

The Clear Channel CEO said that each of the satellite radio companies, Sirius and XM, has more than 120 stations delivered to "every single market in the continental United States." And that the content on satellite radio is not regulated. "In contrast, free radio is limited to just eight stations per market. And both our content and delivery system are highly regulated," Mays said.

Mays said traditional radio should have the flexibility to operate more stations in individual markets. In markets with 60 stations or more, there's room to raise the local ownership cap from eight to 10 stations, he said. In markets with 75 radio stations or more, the limit could be raised from 8 to 12 stations.

http://www.skyreport.com (Used with permission)


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

> faces more competitive threats than at any other time in our history.


So instead improving their garbage product, they want the government to do it for them :lol: Terrestrial radio is dead.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Oh yeah, the solution to the challenge of satellite radio is to raise the local ownership cap.  

No, the solution is to offer something cool and local, maybe with the occasional reminder that it's free. Too bad that would cut into short-term profits.


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

i hate clear channel


----------

